
First Czechoslovak radiotelephone networks: AMR - wotaen
https://medium.com/@tangero/first-czechoslovak-radiotelephone-networks-amr-c00df4acf8d8
======
finnn
>Welcome to Medium

>Sign in to discover more from experts in tech, politics, culture, creativity
and more.

Is this going to become the new norm? Blocking dialogs demanding we login?
This is 100% unacceptable

~~~
gpvos
At least you can click this one away.

------
sengork
As a fun fact a lot of the people who live there believe(d) that Nikola Tesla
was a Czech/Slovak due to the (at the time) prevalent domestic 'Tesla' brand
name on various electronics (including popular TVs).

~~~
Scea91
I haven't met a single one who thought that, or even heard about it, so it is
probably not that widespread.

~~~
dfox
Also I've never met anyone who thpught that. On the other hand there is the
folk etymology of TeSla = "technicky slabsi" = "technologically inferior",
which has some grain of truth as for political reasons the Tesla conglomerate
tried to disassociate itself from Nikola Tesla by explaining the name as
abbreviation of either "technika slaboprouda" (phrase that essentially means
"electronics", litetally "low voltage technology") or "telefon slaboproud" (~
phone and electronics).

------
roesel
An interesting topic, although the article could use some proof-reading. Or
perhaps it was Google-translated from Czech?

~~~
gpvos
Also, several technical terms and abbreviations are introduced without any
explanation. Still an interesting read.

~~~
dfox
My try at explanations of terms I've found weird or unclear: UTO - Uzlovy
Telefonni Obvod ~ Area code "Selective selector" \- direct/selective calling
in two way radio systems, but in this case it more or less implies what is
known trunked radio stalk - trunk, although IIRC Motorola uses the term stalk
for "sub-trunk" or something like that.

In all AMR is essentially analog trunked radio system with the role of
operator/dispatcher completely automated and without the ability of direct or
repeater calls between nearby stations.

